# Regular Shortening vs Hi Ratio Shortening



## gpalexiades (Mar 25, 2007)

Is it okay to use Hi Rachio Shortening in a recipe that calls for Regular or the basic type of shortening such as Crisco? Would the baked goods taste, look and be the same? I ordered it online, thought it was regular and it turned out to be Hi Rachio.

Thanks,
George


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 25, 2007)

It appears yuou can sub the high ratio shortening.  here is what Baking 911 has to say:  Click here.


----------



## gpalexiades (Mar 25, 2007)

Thank you for your help. I clicked the link for baking 911, it seems very helpful.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 25, 2007)

High-Ratio shortenings are really a specialty baking item intended for pastries/breads/etc. that have a high ratio of sugar in the mix .. which is where the high-ratio moniker comes from in the first place (simplistically, the weight/volume of the sugar in the recipe exceeds the weight/volume of the flour).

Not knowing what you intend to use it for, or where you live, I would suggest getting a can of Crisco and using that. Why waste the expensive stuff when the cheap stuff will work just as well, or better???


----------

